# problem of java plugin and firefox3.x



## nicholas1918717 (Jun 2, 2009)

hi,

i installed Diablo Java RE and SDK for Firefox3 can play Java applet, however, it doesn't work, the applet just empty and nothing to display in my browser, im sure to give a symbolic link from /usr/local/diablo-jre1.6.0/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so to /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins, the aboutlugins is following:

```
Installed plugins
Find more information about browser plugins at mozilla.org.
Help for installing plugins is available from plugindoc.mozdev.org.
Default Plugin

    File name: libnullplugin.so
    The default plugin handles plugin data for mimetypes and extensions that are not specified and facilitates downloading of new plugins.

MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled
* 	        All types 	.* 	        No
Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_07-b02

File name: libjavaplugin_oji.so
Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_07

MIME Type   Description 	 Suffixes 	  Enabled
application/x-java-vm 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-applet 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-applet;version=1.1 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.1 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.2 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.3 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-applet;version=1.2 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-applet;version=1.2.1 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-applet;version=1.2.2 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-applet;version=1.3 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-applet;version=1.3.1 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-applet;version=1.4 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-applet;version=1.4.1 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-applet;version=1.4.2 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-applet;version=1.5 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-applet;version=1.6 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-applet;jpi-version=1.6.0_07 	Java 	Yes
application/x-java-bean 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-bean;version=1.1 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.1 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.2 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.3 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-bean;version=1.2 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-bean;version=1.2.1 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-bean;version=1.2.2 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-bean;version=1.3 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-bean;version=1.3.1 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-bean;version=1.4 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-bean;version=1.4.1 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-bean;version=1.4.2 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-bean;version=1.5 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-bean;version=1.6 	Java 		Yes
application/x-java-bean;jpi-version=1.6.0_07 	Java 		Yes
```
i can't find any problem and Diablo Java RE also pass the "HelloWorld" testing. my browser is FireFox 3.0.10, OS is FreeBSD 7.2 release and Diablo Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_07-b02). any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## ale (Jun 2, 2009)

Try creating the link in ~/.mozilla/plugins/


----------



## nicholas1918717 (Jun 3, 2009)

hi ale,

i also tried ur suggestion before i post this message, unfortunately no help.


----------



## nicholas1918717 (Jun 3, 2009)

hi,

i have found something interesting, in /usr/local/diablo-jre1.6.0/lib, i can't find "applet", why?


----------



## ale (Jun 3, 2009)

Make sure java is enabled in firefox going _Edit->Preferences->Content->Enable Java_.

Try running `$ /usr/local/diablo-j*1.6.0/jre/bin/jcontrol`
Then go to the _Advanced_ tab and open _Settings->Java console_, select _Show console_ and press _Ok_.
Restart firefox3, go to http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml and wait for the applet to be loaded.
Can you see something?


----------



## nicholas1918717 (Jun 3, 2009)

hi ale,

my problem have solved, just quite simple, however, im so stupid. i can't find "applet" at /usr/local/diablo-jre1.6.0/lib, but i find "applet" at /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/lib accidentally, so i delete the diablo-jre1.6.0, because i know if i installed JDK, the JRE is no need, then i make a symbolic link from /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so to /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins, pingo!!


----------



## nicholas1918717 (Jun 3, 2009)

hi ale,

i forget to say, very thanks for ur reply.


----------

